# cant instal roms!



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

i root my vzw phone and i have tcwr i did a back up then wipe data and cache and install the rom clean2.0 and get stuck on samsung galaxy S III and thats it

(Mod edit by Jax to make it clear this is Verizon)


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you unlock your bootloader? I believe you have to in order to use the nonkexec kernels. But I could be wrong...of you havent use this ti unlock then reinstall your rom. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8600f7534c0088ea32780070d5258fc2&loc=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F32456-app-ez-unlock-easiest-way-to-unlock-your-bootloader%2F&v=1&libid=1346456398802&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mediafire.com%2Fdownload.php%3Ficrw4cc4837nfxg&ref=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Fforum%2F521-verizon-galaxy-s-iii-development%2F&title=%5BApp%5D%20EZ-Unlock%20-%20Easiest%20way%20to%20unlock%20your%20bootloader!%20-%20Verizon%20Galaxy%20S%20III%20Development%20-%20RootzWiki&txt=%5BDOWNLOAD%5D&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13464564316401

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

Its unlock

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> Its unlock
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Make sure you're installing a rom made for your carrier.. they aren't compatible.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

What procedures did you go through to root, flash recovery, unlock etc? Maybe it will help us more to help you.


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> What procedures did you go through to root, flash recovery, unlock etc? Maybe it will help us more to help you.


 i unlock the boot loader ,wipe data and cache install rom and it when tru but when it s reboot i hit reboot and get stuck on samsung galaxy sIII screen


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have verizon as your carrier? Or another company? Maybe a bad download. Try re-downloading the ROM and reinstall.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes verizon but download is good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> Yes verizon but download is good
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


What kernel are you flashing? Your phone might not like the 1.9 frequencies

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

what method, what app or computer program exactly did you use to unlock the bootloader?

I recommend mmmeff's GS3 Unlock app in the Play Store


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

What version of CWMR did you use? (You should be on at least 6.0.1.2). If you aren't already using CWMR-Touch, I would suggest that. I have had fewer problems with CWMR than with other Recovery Modes. If you can boot into a previously running, *rooted* version of your GS3, you can install CWMR-Touch 6.0.1.2 using EZ-Recovery from the Google Play Store). Store the image onto your GS3 SD memory, and install it as a "Custom" recovery.
Which ROM did you install? (I would suggest either DHacker or CM10)
Did install Gapps?
Lastly, how long do you wait before deciding that you're stuck on the Samsung screen? You should wait at least 5 minutes.
When installing, you should:
Make sure that you are rooted.
Install EZ-Unlock
Install CWMR-Touch via EZ-Recovery.
Boot into Recovery Mode using the 3-Button method (Vol Up + Home + Power), or EZ-Recovery.
Back up your current ROM, if you haven't already.
Factory Reset / Data Wipe
Install your JB ROM .zip file of choice.
Install GApps.
Reboot.
Let us know how it goes!

AzJazz


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

he is trying to install cleanrom? its not jb. and doesn't need gapps. try to Odin to stock rooted and try again


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I have not had one problem with cwm from rom manager


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

What recovery are you using?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> What recovery are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 the latest 6.0.8 install when tru and phone neve wake up!


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> the latest 6.0.8 install when tru and phone neve wake up!


Sorry, vladimirtm. I am not sure which Recovery you are talking about here. (It also seems that you are dropping a few letters while typing. I'm guessing that English may not be your primary language.







).

Maybe you meant that your recovery is CWMR 6.0.0.8? If "Yes", you will really want to upgrade to CWMR 6.0.1.2.
Did you try my procedure above?
It is sounding like you may not be able to boot your phone properly anymore. If that is the case, you may want to go back to "rooted stock" again first before trying the above procedure. I have posted a method to get back to rooted stock: Here.
Let us know how it goes!

AzJazz


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Sorry, vladimirtm. I am not sure which Recovery you are talking about here. (It also seems that you are dropping a few letters while typing. I'm guessing that English may not be your primary language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i can install 3 roms synergy,beans and liquid because anything with the aroma installer iget stuck on samsung galaxy S III screen and i just dont know why and i have the latest CWMR 6.0.1.2.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> well i can install 3 roms synergy,beans and liquid because anything with the aroma installer iget stuck on samsung galaxy S III screen and i just dont know why and i have the latest CWMR 6.0.1.2.


Why don't you try Team Win?


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> well i can install 3 roms synergy,beans and liquid because anything with the aroma installer iget stuck on samsung galaxy S III screen and i just dont know why and i have the latest CWMR 6.0.1.2.


Pretty simple: If you are getting stuck with the aroma installer, don't use it. You have other options.

Just install a recent CM10 Nightly (09-06 is working good for me). No special installer required. The differences between VZW GS3 JB ROMs right now isn't huge, so don't get hung up on a specific ROM.


----------

